# TORCH in the marina



## ashesc (May 23, 2012)

Guys,

Been reading through a few other threads with regards to the Torch and it seems quite positive thus far....except..

What's up with the lighting in the bathrooms?? For this particular unit that we saw....surely after you install the shower curtains, it's going to quite dark in the bathtub/shower area?? I don't think changing it to a "brighter" light bulb will make any difference - it was that there isn't enough light connections in the bathrooms. There must be just two in the master bedroom bathroom, and one in the guestroom bathroom? One! Do they expect you to use a torchlight in there

To those staying there - how did you guys fix this problem? (Or was it just that particular apartment that we saw that had a different light configuration..)

We don't remember if there are any powerpoints for your to fix some sort of light in there? 


Other than that, the 2-bedroom apartment seems great.... Let me know if otherwise  Thanks guys


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

ashesc said:


> Do they expect you to use a torchlight in there


I suppose that is why the building is called 'the Torch'? 

:focus: Sorry can't help you, i will start my quest for housing in August.


----------



## ashesc (May 23, 2012)

de Mexicaan said:


> I suppose that is why the building is called 'the Torch'?
> 
> :focus: Sorry can't help you, i will start my quest for housing in August.


 LOL. Good one...... haha. Well g'luck with flat-hunting. We need something for mid-end of July actually but have started early...... just in case


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Good luck too, apart from your lighting issue i read elsewhere in this forum good things about that building.
I suppose there are always some negatives...


----------

